# I went in for the chop :D



## girloflowers (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh man im so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i had my hair cut and dyed and i feel 100000% better and more confident and sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before:





after:


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks awesome on you! that's so gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Oct 15, 2009)

Super cute & sexy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2009)

It's like going from girl to woman. Great haircut!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

That new haircut is AWESOME! I love it!


----------



## n_c (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! Looks great


----------



## tigerkutiie (Oct 15, 2009)

i LOVE your new look!!! it really suits you :]


----------



## chynegal (Oct 15, 2009)

short hair looks really good on you


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Your new haircut looks awesome and it fits you perfectly!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 15, 2009)

You look beautifullll


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 15, 2009)

omg!!!!!!!!!!! i freakin LOVE IT!!!!!!!! it looks SOOOOOOO hot on you!!!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy smokes! That cut is absolutely amazing on you!! LOVE IT!


----------



## mrcouture (Oct 15, 2009)

damnnn


----------



## Briar (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!!!  Your new cut looks HOTTTTT!!!   Good choice!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 15, 2009)

That is really hot!  I love it, it suits you really well!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 16, 2009)

Stunning ! I love your new cut !!! So hot !


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 16, 2009)

Hot damn!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 16, 2009)

Your new hair looks amazing on you!


----------



## shootout (Oct 16, 2009)

You look amazing!


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2009)

It changes the whole style, I love it!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Oct 20, 2009)

It looks great :O


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2009)

you're a very beautiful lady but my goodness your new hair looks sexy! love it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2009)

that's definately a good cut/colour on you!


----------



## CosmePro (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW! Love it!  You look like a totally different girl


----------



## friedargh (Oct 23, 2009)

It looks amazing! I especally like the colour


----------



## moonlit (Oct 27, 2009)

You remind me of Alice from the movie twilight.. so pretty!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, you really do look like a different person. Prior to your new haircut I would have said you were attractive but now you will be turning so many more heads!


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh it's so cute! You look so _cool_ lol!


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2009)

quote=girloflowers;1800276]Oh man im so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had my hair cut and dyed and i feel 100000% better and more confident and sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before:





after:





[/quote]










 Good job.. you look fantastic and really sexy!


----------



## themaczealot (Oct 27, 2009)

the new dew really suits you!
i just got my bangs trimmed today, 
i'm not quite as adventurous as you.


----------



## dirtball (Nov 30, 2009)

So Hot!!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that is a GORGEOUS style and really accentuates your features! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Oh man im so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had my hair cut and dyed and i feel 100000% better and more confident and sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before:





after:



_


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 30, 2009)

hot damn, sister, that's super cute!


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW You look model Glam! Lovely Style!!!!


----------



## Sylvia2 (Feb 20, 2010)

That is adorable! What do you call that style?


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## blusherie (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! It's so amazing how a new haircut can totally change the way a person looks! So pretty!


----------



## paigefiddler (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my god, wow! You look great!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG! That's fabulous ...


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 4, 2010)

Love it! How's the cut going? Have you grown it out or keeping it?

I did the chop recently too - not sure about the cut, it's not blowdrying as easy as it did the first couple of days.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome before and after! The difference is so dramatic and sexy! How scary was it cutting off that much hair??


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow What an amazing transfer.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 5, 2010)

wow what a big change! the short hair really suits you it gives you a sexy edgy look too.


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

Woah, upgrade! You look like you were MADE for short hair!
I absolutely love it, great choice


----------

